# VSA and the Pololu Mini Maestro



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Does anyone know how to make the Pololu work on vsa? I would like to see if I can get it to work.


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

What version of VSA are you running? I believe they added the Maestro into version 5.0.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Those boards support either Pololu Compact or MiniSSC protocols which are both available in VSA versions 4 and up. Some people have had problems getting the Pololu protocol to play nicely though, switching to MiniSSC works in that case.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Of course they would do that to me. Adding it to newer versions so I would have to fork over the $80. No thanks.


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

Run the pololu software first and enable all your servos in there.

http://www.pololu.com/file/0J266/maestro_windows_110720.zip

once you've done that and verified they are all moving accordingly, leave that program open and open up VSA.

This is what I had to do to get VSA to recognize them. Worked just fine this way.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I may have to give that another try. Hey Samseide, can I use your video as an example for my presentation?


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

Sure. What presentation are you doing and which video of mine are you talking about?


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Your skeleton doing a clip of the Princess Bride audio. I'm doing a presentation on VSA at Midwest.


----------



## samseide (Jun 1, 2010)

Sure! I also used vsa in my halloween time machine thats also up on my youtube channel.


----------

